# Useful FREE courses for migrants



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

After stumbling across the Workers Educational Association in Sydney and picking up one of their brochures I spotted courses that may be of use to some people on here........................

Migrants Courses 

*"Learn English, jobseeking and workplace skills for successful settlement in Australia

Migrants, refugees and humanitarian entrants can receive FREE tuition, mentoring and work experience through government funded programs."*

The course that looks like it might be most benefical for skilled people needing to know the Aussie ways.....

_The Skillmax - Jobseekers course develops job search strategies for the Australian employment market.

Skillmax - Jobseekers is:

for skilled migrants seeking employment in their chosen profession
a fast track course to prepare qualified professionals to enter the Australian workforce
funded by the NSW Government
free for eligible participants
delivered in part-time classes over five weeks

Human resource specialists and employers will provide sessions on the current expectations of finding work and career advice. They will also provide interactive workshops.

Course outline

Developing a greater awareness of workplace culture and trends in the Australian labour market
Finding your fit in your field of expertise
Developing a career portfolio including your résumé and cover letter
Strategies to identify employment opportunities
Preparing for the job interview
Career management skills
Marketing yourself effectively_


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

_shel said:


> After stumbling across the Workers Educational Association in Sydney and picking up one of their brochures I spotted courses that may be of use to some people on here........................
> 
> Migrants Courses
> 
> ...


ok, check out this recent thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/89658-skillmax-sydney-oqp-melbourne.html

Same info, about Melbourne & Sydney... Other cities might also have these


----------

